# Flow Zero ::: Maximaler Federweg  ???



## sebradler (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo RM Gemeinde,
fahre gerade ein RM Flow Zero in 19' und möchte eine neue Gabel zum Enduro / Touren fahren.... 150mm würden mich anfixen aber ist das überhaupt vorgesehen und noch wichtiger, wie verändert sich das Handling? bin vorher 130mm gefahren, aber die Gurkengabel kann ich nicht mehr sehen... Hat jemand schon eine All Mountain 1 in ein Flow gesteckt?

Merci und guten Rutsssssch oder soll ich happy slide sagen?


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

also 150 sin schon a bisserl derb, denk ich. Meine Süsse fährt in ihrem Flow Zero 130mm (RS Recon 351) und damit schaut die Geo ganz gut aus. Aber machbar wärs bestimmt... Fällst halt wahrscheinlich hinten runter dann, aber sonst ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## s.d (27. Dezember 2006)

JA 130 ist noch gut vielleicht noch ne Pike aber mehr musst hald auch beachten wie hoch bzw. niedrig die jeweiligen Gabeln bauen.


----------



## Xexano (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich fahr ne Z150 im Rasouli. Ist für mich eigentlich kein Problem...


----------



## el Lingo (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich muss mich Xex anschliessen, 150mm im Flow gehen durchaus. Zum einen habe ich so eines selber mal testgefahren und zum anderen unterscheidet es sich in der Geometrie nicht sehr vom Cove Stiffee und das ging verdammt gut mit der Z150.


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Dezember 2006)

Ich würde 130 oder 150 nehmen.


----------



## sebradler (27. Dezember 2006)

Tausend Dank für Eure Antworten....
Marzocchi All M 1 ist jetzt eingebaut und fährt sich genial, einzig der 80 mm Vorbau muss jetzt wohl einem 50 mm weichen um es wieder ein bisschen wendiger zu machen...Und wo ich gerade beim tauschen war habe ich noch schnell eine 200 Scheibe mit reingebastelt, yep...

Grüüüüüßßße


----------



## Flow.Zero (27. Dezember 2006)

Jo 5,0 cm sind da bitter nötig! Poste uns dann mal Bilder!


----------



## sebradler (28. Dezember 2006)

Bilder gibt es so bald es fertig ist... und dafür muss ich erst noch einen schicken Vorbau auftreiben....


----------



## sebradler (29. Dezember 2006)

So jetzt doch noch einmal kurz.... was haltet ihr denn von einem syntace superforce Vorbau? Das würde mir auch bei einem anderen Problem helfen, nämlich dass mein Flow leichtes Übergewicht hat zum Berg-hoch-strampeln... Vielleicht fällt euch ja dabei auch noch ein brilliant leichter Laufradsatz ein, der aber trotzdem haltbar sein muss (90 Kg)...

merci vielmals


----------



## Ride-UnLTD (3. Januar 2007)

sebradler schrieb:


> So jetzt doch noch einmal kurz.... was haltet ihr denn von einem syntace superforce Vorbau? Das würde mir auch bei einem anderen Problem helfen, nämlich dass mein Flow leichtes Übergewicht hat zum Berg-hoch-strampeln... Vielleicht fällt euch ja dabei auch noch ein brilliant leichter Laufradsatz ein, der aber trotzdem haltbar sein muss (90 Kg)...
> 
> merci vielmals




Superforce ist sch...leicht und sollte halten. Geht mit Titanschrauben noch leichter.  

Zu den Laufrädern: 
Mavic "XM719 Disc" oder noch stabiler  "DT 6.1" mit DT Competition Speichen und leichten Naben (DMR Revolver-VR 200 gr für 80 Euronen) 
Für's HR such ich auch noch was. Am Ende müsste was unter 2000gr rauskommen und trotzdem stabil sein.
(Hab grad einen Leichtbau 4X'er in Planung und such selbst leichtes und haltbares Material, deshalb hab ich mich schon mit fast allen Parts befasst)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

